# looking for a lease 50-150 acres



## Mop Jig (Dec 15, 2009)

Im looking for a place to lease the 2010/2011 season with a good deer population in houston, peach, macon, dooly, taylor, twiggs, crawford, bleckley, pulaski or wilkinson county 50-150acres.


----------



## Donald (Dec 16, 2009)

*lease*

i have two, on in wilkinson and the other is in laurens. email me at donsmith@frcemail.com if you are interested


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 23, 2009)

i have land for lease in wilkinson.

m.k.bentley2@gmail.com


----------



## Mop Jig (Feb 28, 2010)

ttt


----------

